# GPS Help



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

View attachment 3930


Okay I come to all you smart people for knowledge. I am experiencing an issue with my GPS where it won't lock onto my location at all. I have the app "GPS Status" and it shows 0/0 Satellite fixes. I read that the gold tab in the picture I have uploaded next to the battery pull tab is the GPS trigger and I have also read that it is the WiFi antenna. So what I did was take the battery cover off and took a pair of tweezers and made metal to metal contact with the gold tab and within 5 to 10 sec I got satellite reception. So I looked at the back of the battery cover and could see the wear and tear on the back where the tab has been rubbing. Not sure if there was a pad there at one time or another to make contact with the tab. I then took the tweezers and ever so gently pulled up on the tab so it would make contact with the battery cover in case it was not or wasn't good enough. I placed the cover back on and instantly lost satellite coverage, I removed the cover and it come back. I ran this on off with the cover a few more times and every single time I would place on the battery cover is killed the GPS but after removal I would get GPS back. I have not dropped the phone nor have it around water etc. Any help on this as to what I could do would be greatly appreciated. I called Verizon earlier today about this before tinkering with it on my own and they are sending me out a replacement phone.....but the catch is it is a Droid X2. For the 1st time in my life I don't want a new phone hahaha. Thank you for your time.

-Irish

EDIT* I can also send anybody a short video of me running GPS status without the battery cover and then with the battery cover to see this exorcism in action, don't know if that would help with a diagnosis or not.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Really not one person has experienced this or heard anything about this?


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

I had a similar gps wouldn't lock at all no matter what. I warrantied mine and got a new one as it was determined by me and Verizon store to be hardware related.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Yeah they are trying to send me a X2 and I dont want it lol. I was hoping it would be a simple fix. Still working on it as we speak so I will post back if I figure out anything, fingers crossed. Maybe it will help somebody else out if I figure it out. The damnedest thing I tell ya.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

What ROM are you running? Updated? Mods attached? Name of favorite monkey comedian? And also GPS settings?

Also copy/paste your GPS.conf for me.
If on miui then gpsconfig.xml and location.cfg as well.

Get me that and I'll see what I can do bud. 
I could just make a blanket answer, but we'll try this first.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Well MIUI 1.9.30 - If it would help or make a difference I was about to SBF to .602 to I could MIUI 1.10.7
Updated .605
No Mods
Favorite monkey comedian. Drawing a blank on this one. Only one I can think of is Evil Monkey from Family Guy. LoL
So my confusion is if I placed the cover back on and instantly lost satellite coverage, then I removed the cover and I get signal back and I repeated said steps like clockwork it follow the same pattern how would these contents of gpsfiles help. Guess I will see...work you magic.

Now for the nitty gritty:

--------------------------
gpsconfig.xml
--------------------------
<?xml version="1.0" encoding="utf-8"?>
<glgps xmlns="http://www.glpals.com/" xmlns:xsi="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema-instance" xsi:schemaLocation="glconfig.xsd" >

<hal 
acPortName="/dev/ttyS0"
lBaudRate="115200"
cLogEnabled="false"
acLogDirectory="/data/location/com.broadcom.gps/logs/"
ltoFileName="lto.dat"
acNvStoDir="/data/location/"
acCmdPipeName="/data/location/gpscmd"
bAllowIgnoreOsc="false"
bUseHalLogger="false"
/>


<gll
LogPriMask="LOG_DEBUG"
LogFacMask="LOG_GLLAPI | LOG_NMEA | LOG_RAWDATA | LOG_INTEGR | LOG_USR1"
FrqPlan="FRQ_PLAN_26MHZ_2PPM_1_625MHZ_300PPB" 
RfType="GL_RF_BARRACUDA_EXT_LNA"
/>


<job id="Periodic">
<task>
<req_pos/>
</task>
</job>

</glgps> 
------------------------------------
gps.config (Just for S&G)
------------------------------------
NTP_SERVER=north-america.pool.ntp.org
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
SUPL_PORT=7276
-----------------------------------
Location.cfg
-----------------------------------
[LCS FDB]
DL_DB_FEATURE_ID_LOCATION_AVAILABLE = 1
DL_DB_FEATURE_ID_LOCATION_ON_OFF_AVAILABLE = 1
DL_DB_FEATURE_ID_LOCATION_STATE = 1

[LCS SEEM]
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_MSBASED_AGPS = 1
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_MSASSIST_AGPS = 1
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_CONV_AGPS = 1
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_MSBASED_OTDOA = 0
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_MSASSIST_OTDOA = 0
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_CELLID = 0
DL_LCS_NETWORK_3GPP = 1
DL_LCS_NETWORK_X1 = 0
DL_LCS_NOTIFY_VERIFY_CAPABILITY = 1
DL_LCS_SS_MOLR_CAPABILITY = 0
DL_LCS_X1_ERROR_RETRY_PROVISIONING = 0
DL_LCS_NETWORK_SUPL = 1
DL_LCS_SUPL_SECURITY_ON = 0
DL_LCS_WHITELIST_ENABLED = 0
DL_LCS_SUPL_TRACK_ENH = 1
DL_LCS_PREF_POSMETHOD = 0
DL_LCS_SUPL_FALLBACK_TO_3GPP = 0
DL_LCS_SUPL_DEBUG_INDICATIONS = 0
DL_LCS_SUPL_MT_OFF = 1
DL_LCS_SUPL_CARRIER_INDEPENDENT = 1
DL_LCS_3GPP_USER_STATUS_OVERRIDE =  1 
hslp_address = supl.google.com:7276
default_hslp_address = supl.google.com:7276
DL_LCS_SUPL_SESSION_PREP_TIMER_LEN = 1
3GPP_LOG_FLEX_ENABLED = 1
SHIM_LOG_FLEX_ENABLED = 1
SUPL_LOG_FLEX_ENABLED = 1
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_NOTVER_UPGRADE = 0
DL_LCS_SUPL_VERSION = 1
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_MO_MSB_SUPL = 1
DL_LCS_CAPABILITY_MO_MSA_SUPL = 1
DL_LCS_SUPL2_DATA_INACTIVITY_CLOSE_TIMER = 300

[GPS DRV]
leap_seconds = 15
ref_pos_unc_valid = 1
ref_pos_semi_major_unc = 83
ref_pos_semi_minor_unc = 83
ref_pos_altitude_unc = 47
ref_time_unc_valid = 1
ref_time_unc = 145

[CAIDL]
ACTIVE_TRANS_OFFSET = 1000
MIN_WAKEUP_OFFSET = 3000
MAX_WAKEUP_OFFSET = 10000
WAKEUP_OFFSET_PCT = 10
DRV_RSP_INTERVAL = 1000
STOP_TIMEOUT = 2000
APP_REQ_GUARD_OFFSET = 1000
DRV_RSP_GUARD_OFFSET = 4000
SUPL_TRACK_ENH_TIMEOUT = 60000
ASSIST_GATE_TIMEOUT = 20000
IDLING_TIMEOUT = 5000
MIN_EARLY_RANGES = 5
LOC_LOG_LEVEL = 4
DRV_LOG_TO_SP = 0
DRV_LOG_LEVEL = 0
DISABLE_START_DRV_FROM_SP_BOOT = 1
IS_VALID_LAST_DRV_TCXO = 0
LAST_DRV_TCXO = 0
HW_AFC = 1
TTF_3GPP_LATENCY_OFFSET = 1000
INJECT_TCXO = 0
MIN_RANGES_USEFUL_COARSE = 4
LOC_LEARNING = 1
LOC_LEARNING_MAX_SIZE = 50
VCTXO_UNC_VALUE = 299
SHARED_TCXO_ENABLED = 0
NO_FIX_EARLY_WAKEUP = 60000
MIN_NAV_REQ_INTERVAL = 3600000
LBS_PERSISTENT_COLD_START = 0
DL_LCS_NMEA_HAL = 0


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

OK, try this for starters. This is a generic gpsconf floating around, modded a lil bit past stock (nothing crazy mind you).

NTP_SERVER=us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=0.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=1.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=2.us.pool.ntp.org
NTP_SERVER=3.us.pool.ntp.org
XTRA_SERVER_1=http://xtra1.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_2=http://xtra2.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin
XTRA_SERVER_3=http://xtra3.gpsonextra.net/xtra.bin

# DEBUG LEVELS: 0 - none, 1 - Error, 2 - Warning, 3 - Info
# 4 - Debug, 5 - Verbose
DEBUG_LEVEL = 5

# Intermediate position report, 1=enable, 0=disable
INTERMEDIATE_POS=1

# Accuracy threshold for intermediate positions
# less accurate positions are ignored, 0 for passing all positions
ACCURACY_THRES=0

# FOR SUPL SUPPORT, set the following
# SUPL_HOST=supl.host.com or IP
# SUPL_PORT=1234
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com
SUPL_PORT=7276

# FOR C2K PDE SUPPORT, set the following
# C2K_HOST=c2k.pde.com or IP
# C2K_PORT=1234

# Wiper (wifi positioning), 1=enable, 0=disable
ENABLE_WIPER=1

CURRENT_CARRIER=common
DEFAULT_AGPS_ENABLE=TRUE
DEFAULT_SSL_ENABLE=FALSE

# TRUE for "User Plane", FALSE for "Control Plane"
DEFAULT_USER_PLANE=TRUE

Try using that for the conf file. With the correct permissions, etc.

Also, try creating a folder inside of /data named gps (so /data/gps). Inside of that folder place your lto.bin as well as your lto.txt. There is also the ability to place in this folded another, secondary, gps.conf file. Tho the merrits are up in the air.... some swear by it, some say its useless. But if you feel fancy, try it. File should be named "secgps.conf" ... original I know.

An example would be:

SSL_TYPE=0
SSL=1
OPERATION_TEST_MODE=0
POSITION_MODE=7
ACCURACY=25
SESSION_TYPE=1
ENABLE_NMEA=false
SERVER_MODE=1
START_MODE=WARM
GPS_LOGGING=0
DYNAMIC_ACCURACY=1
AGPS_MODE=1
ADDRESS_MODE=1
OPERATION_MODE=MS BASED
TIME_BTW_FIX=0
USE_DEFAULT=true
DYNAMIC_ACCURACY_VALUE=25
SUPL_PORT=7275
ENABLE_XTRA=true
TIMEOUT=1000
NUM_OF_FIX=0
SUPL_HOST=supl.google.com

Again, make sure permissions are correct as well as values. I'll be honest I copy pasted that from one of my random test backups, so you'll need to make sure values are correct for your setup. If you need help figure those out, or what they mean then by all means ask me and I'll explain.

There are a couple other minor things you can try as well:
1)try changing your supl host to:
supl.sonyericsson.com
7275
For some this host prooves faster than Google, for others not so much.

2)make the XTRA.bin's. While they are not 'tecynically' for use by the x ... I have noticed when made from my phone they do tend to help, tho could be a sugar-pill....

3) make sure you have your gps-status & toolbox configured right.

See if any of that helps. If not let me know.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

This generic gpsconf writeup can I just copy and paste the quoted info sorry for a [noob] question. I am just getting comfortable with editing this stuff. I know it makes a backup but I just want to be sure. And by permissions it that where I long press on the file and go to permissions?



blackadept said:


> NTP_SERVER=us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=0.us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=1.us.pool.ntp.org
> NTP_SERVER=2.us.pool.ntp.org
> ...


Where do the files lto.bin & lto.txtcome from?


> Also, try creating a folder inside of /data named gps (so /data/gps). Inside of that folder place your lto.bin as well as your lto.txt. There is also the ability to place in this folded another, secondary, gps.conf file. Tho the merrits are up in the air.... some swear by it, some say its useless. But if you feel fancy, try it. File should be named "secgps.conf" ... original I know.
> 
> An example would be:
> 
> ...


Finally something I understand lol


> There are a couple other minor things you can try as well:
> 1)try changing your supl host to:
> supl.sonyericsson.com
> 7275
> For some this host prooves faster than Google, for others not so much.


How do I create a .bin? Or is it already. 


> 2)make the XTRA.bin's. While they are not 'tecynically' for use by the x ... I have noticed when made from my phone they do tend to help, tho could be a sugar-pill....


I think I do I manage my A_GPS state by Resetting and Download if that is what you mean. Is toolbox a separate app?


> 3) make sure you have your gps-status & toolbox configured right.


I am so sorry if I am dragging this out or coming off sounding like an idiot. I am always wanting to learn new things. Thank you.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Haha your just fine man don't worry about it, I just hope this helps. As for the questions:

1) yup, just copy that conf file however (personally I'd just do it on my phone ... less effort lol) and I would actually just make a new one rather than copying over yours. You can use root explorer/script manager (tho if you use script manager make sure you delete the #!/bin/sh part) / docs .. whatever. After its made, save it and name it gps.conf (or if you want to save it for future gpsriboflavin.conf or some crap ... just so you know what/where it is), then just back up your original one by renaming its gps.conf.bak, and put the new one in its place.

2) Permissions - yup you got it bud, that's them. Basically for this stuff for the time being try having the permissions read: rw-r--r-- which is system - read/write ; group - read ; others - read.

If that doesn't seem to work for yeah maybe try the .bin/.dat stuff rwxr-xr-x which would be System - read/write/execute ; Group - read/execute ; Others - read/execute.

Being as your trying to learn that's why I ain't just giving a point blank answer, good way to learn is tinkering with stuff ... also good way to cause sbfs (I think I actually speak sbf now...lol). But, if you can't get it then just let me know.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Okay I did everything I could I think it is a hardware issue. When I take my battery cover off I get better satellite and more accurate than before. Thank you for that the info made it faster and almost right on only like 25 ft off now to be expected......but when I put the cover *BAM* all satellites drop off. And I don't even have to lock in the back cover it just have to cover the battery/gold pin everything under the hood lol. It just don't make any sense. So here is what I did and it worked for me. I bent the battery cover so there is an outward arch away from the battery. It is more stiff putting it on but I can now have my battery cover on and get satellite reception. I know this is a horrible solution but I feel it is the only way I can keep my X considering they are going to send me a replacement X2.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I think a battery cover for an extended battery is just plastic, nothing else. Glad you figured out a work around.


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

O crap... sorry bud didn't see last couple questions there.

3) LTO stands for Long-Term Orbit, its also referred to at times as the "forced" route. Basically its for us po' folk who don't have true aGPS *assisted GPS* even tho we should (and no Verizon, no matter how much you say it does, using your network isn't true aGPS) It's also a way to side step that using of Verizon's network to "help". What it does, well basically anyways, is provide you with the orbit data of the satellites you hook onto for a given length of time (usually around 7-days).

The lto.txt and lto.dat are created by the various apps/services/scripts/ whatever you are using to get the "aGPS" or in your case GPS status is doing it.

The reason you don't see them? They get placed in the /data/gps folder, hence the reason we make one! Well that and tbh the folder *should* be there anyhow .... alot of the libs point to that ... ahh hell NM lol, sorry I'm rambling again...

Short + sweet without make your eyes want to voluntarily implode:
LTO = pretend aGPS; still super super useful; the files are made by a mixture of the conf/configs/fw/sw/blah blah setup in your phone, but actually made by the apps/methods you use (I.e.gps status in your case); once made they get sent and are used from /data/gps/ and usually need permissions fixed.

XTRA aka the "native" route - without going in depth (unless its wanted) is more along the lines of aGPS. However, its not fully supported by our phone, yet *I'm working on it - course that prolly just means it'll implode or something*. That said, it can still be made and partially utilized all the same by the x to atleast *some* level. It is made via the same processi as well as a few others. (Hint read the first couple lines of the conf for example). So you do actively have to create them how ever often you want .... but the programs actually do the work.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## blackadept (Jun 13, 2011)

Check the battery then. Battery swell can be a bish, tho shouldn't affect this at all. Either way glad its working better for you.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

Thanks bobAbooey. Yeah odd huh? I can't figure that out cause most people have said the battery cover has to touch the gold pin (I still don't know what the gold pin is (Wifi? GPS?) But i have to have mine raised to get it to work. Who know.


----------



## irish (Sep 1, 2011)

I can't find those files when I conduct a search in root explorer (lto.bin, lto.txt, lto.dat) to place in the gps folder I created.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

I used to notice if I left my phone sitting on my leg while driving, I would lose GPS signal pretty often. I haven't noticed that lately, so now I'm wondering if that was with my original X that I had replaced for a different issue. I bet it is a hardware issue.


----------



## bobAbooey (Jun 15, 2011)

I have noticed the dx is a strange phone. Haha.


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

well my dont work on any rom or with out a rom, and i just cant fixed


----------

